# work permits



## cocinero35 (May 14, 2010)

i am looking for an average about how long it takes to get a work permit approved and sent out. I am a us citizen and my employer submitted the papers in madrid 2 months ago. pleaase any information would be a big help im pulling my hairout.


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

cocinero35 said:


> i am looking for an average about how long it takes to get a work permit approved and sent out. I am a us citizen and my employer submitted the papers in madrid 2 months ago. pleaase any information would be a big help im pulling my hairout.



Hi Cocinero

I am sure each situation is different but the processing time quoted from when the application is submitted to the work permit being approved is 3 months (but can take longer). If you search the web you should find various sites that say it takes around 3 months.

Given that the unemployment is so high in Spain at the moment it seems that things are not moving fast with non-EU workers getting work permits. Are you going as an employee of the company you already work for (i.e. a transfer?). In this case it shouldn't be tooooo complicated. Can't the employer give you an update on progress? Was the application submitted and accepted by the Ministerio de Trabajo? If so I guess you can assume it is in progress, and as I say, the time is 3 months, on average. 

Whatever, I can tell you that it ain't quick, waiitttttiiiiinnnnngggggg seems to be the order of the day. You will have to be patient and accept that it is not a transparent, clearly defined process with documented timeframes etc. As I say, because there are so many unemployed in Spain right now, I don't think they are bending over backwards to rush through work permits for non-EU.

I read your earlier post re: documents expiring etc and I think this is just the risk you take (that they may expire before you get the permit). It is a right royal pain in the [email protected]#$, I know.

Hopefully you will get your permit in a month and then be able to apply for your residency visa in the US and be on your way!

Good luck,
Jockm


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

Another thought - when it is submitted and accepted for processing I understand you get a reference number which you can then use to track its progress online - again check with the employer.


----------

